# Different Method of Cherry Picking!



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

So a rider gets in my car the other day and during small talk, he mentions that a previous driver had asked him about his destination upon arrival and BEFORE starting the trip. The driver was obviously pleased with the 30 mile trip that the pax had revealed to him.
Any further comments and/or insight please.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

I always confirm the destination with the passenger upon arrival. Not sure how this is cherry picking.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> So a rider gets in my car the other day and during small talk, he mentions that a previous driver had asked him about his destination upon arrival. The driver was obviously pleased with the 30 mile trip that the pax had revealed to him.
> Any further comments and/or insight please.


Absolutely incredible!! I'm going to try this!!

.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

jlong105 said:


> I always confirm the destination with the passenger upon arrival. Not sure how this is cherry picking.


I should have been more specific (and have edited my post accordingly) The driver asked for the destination BEFORE starting the trip! Genious to a certain extent. However if a short trip, what response to give to avoid/cancel it?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> I should have been more specific (and have edited my post accordingly) The driver asked for the destination BEFORE starting the trip! Genious to a certain extent. However if a short trip, what response to give to avoid/cancel it?


This method will get you deactivated..why choose to bring it up?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> I should have been more specific. The driver asked for the destination BEFORE starting the trip! Genious to a certain extent. However if a short trip, what response to give to avoid/cancel it?


Good question.

Well, if by this time the pax is already in the car, you haven't started the trip, and he has responded to your question and given you the destination which may not be to your liking; let's say for example, it is to your place and you know your wife is home alone and the kids are at school, you might pretend to have a heart attack.

I have found it is also helpful keeping an alka selzer close by, surreptitiously pop it in your mouth and start gurgling and frothing whilst you look at him and slowly roll your eyes back in their sockets and this is usually a huge incentive for him to panic and rush from your vehicle.

The last thing he wants is to be involved in an attempted heart attack/alka selzer type medical emergency when he is on his way to spend the afternoon with his lover.

I hope this helps. :smiles:
.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Some people simply call ahead and ask. It's not advised and can get you deactivated.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> This method will get you deactivated..why choose to bring it up?


Why not? Much to learn from inquiring. Then decide if one wishes to utilize said method.



BikingBob said:


> Some people simply call ahead and ask. It's not advised and can get you deactivated.


Well aware of the call method. This method is slightly more covert, though to Uber.



Who is John Galt? said:


> Good question.
> 
> Well, if by this time the pax is already in the car, you haven't started the trip, and he has responded to your question and given you the destination which may not be to your liking; let's say for example, it is to your place and you know your wife is home alone and the kids are at school, you might pretend to have a heart attack.
> 
> ...


Yes, thank you. Just walked out Walgreens, Alka-Seltzers in hand!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Good question.
> 
> Well, if by this time the pax is already in the car, you haven't started the trip, and he has responded to your question and given you the destination which may not be to your liking; let's say for example, it is to your place and you know your wife is home alone and the kids are at school, you might pretend to have a heart attack.
> 
> ...


More effective if you introduce fear into the situation. Instead, just start banging your head into the steering wheel a few times. Then start punching yourself in the head and scream OH NO THE MEDS ARE WEARING OFF! They will run out of your car, no worries.


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

I feel it funny this guy feels like he stumbled upon some great secret of how to be a crooked driver. It’s of a few ways of being a bad driver with worries of getting deactivated for doing things against the app. While your at it might as well keep doors locked and crack the passanger window just a touch and ask name and destination. Make sure you run over some toes when you peel out on the pax you don’t want. 

But hey you’ve already drove there so you might as well not cancel either. Just drive around the block wait the time and get him hit with a cancel fee too. That should go wonderful for you as well. 

Damn. Fooled people. It’s crappy drivers doing crappy things that cause some of the issues we all have to deal with.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Last night I did about 4 rides of less than 2 miles. Don't care. They were close (less than 2 miles to drive to) and getting $3.70 for a 3 mile ride buys 1 gallon of gas giving me 25 more miles to drive. So in 20 minutes I made $12+

Did I lose money?? You tell me. I did decline a few 5+ mile away pings to limit my short rider losses. But all in all I ended an 8 hour day with $130+



















There was another $19 in Lyft.

Tell me why you hate short trips again???


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Short rides are absolutely fine if you don't have to travel far to get to the pax. Once you're already at the pax, just do the ride. The ride will be over in just a few minutes. If I were a rider, and the driver cherry picked (and canceled) me in such a way, I'd would refuse to get out of the car, and make him call the police (at least if I wasn't in a hurry). I'd make it so the driver lost more time than if he just gave me my ride.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I always asked destination before starting trip as part of the verification process. If they were going somewhere I didn't want to go (for me, out of state, particularly NYC), I would say my kid was sick and I couldn't be that far away in case I was needed.

NEVER tell them you don't want to go to a specific place!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Seems like not a very smart method to me. If you call you can decide before wasting time and gas and wear and tear on your vehicle. It makes no sense to drive all the way out to the customer only to decide that you don't want the trip. The smart thing to do would be to decide before committing resources.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> Last night I did about 4 rides of less than 2 miles. Don't care. They were close (less than 2 miles to drive to) and getting $3.70 for a 3 mile ride buys 1 gallon of gas giving me 25 more miles to drive. So in 20 minutes I made $12+
> 
> Did I lose money?? You tell me. I did decline a few 5+ mile away pings to limit my short rider losses. But all in all I ended an 8 hour day with $130+
> 
> ...


With all due respecct, your numbers answer your own question.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Why not? Much to learn from inquiring. Then decide if one wishes to utilize said method.
> 
> 
> Well aware of the call method. This method is slightly more covert, though to Uber.
> ...


I think you open yourself up to potential fraudulent "for hire" violations and possible civil rights allegations.

Pax can call police, tell them you are using the Uber app to hunt for victims 
Pax can claim racism 
Uber will deactivate

I recommend you do the job as a mature adult or find something you find less bothersome


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Am I the only one....

That has developed my sixth sense...8>O

You will over time easily learn...

Which pax and trips to pick up...

And which pax and trips to avoid...8>)

It may be a monkey thing tho...

Rakos


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

A variation on this

I start early and hope for airport rides. If I get a call close to home I take it, If it’s a short ride, no problem I get over with and wait again but if it’s a long pick up I just don’t accept it

At the airport I decline any ride that’s not a long ride or XL. Until I use up my “decline” allocation. Then I have to take the next one

No guarantees with that method, but with 5 tries the odds of me getting a decent ride are increased


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

oldfart said:


> A variation on this
> 
> I start early and hope for airport rides. If I get a call close to home I take it, If it's a short ride, no problem I get over with and wait again but if it's a long pick up I just don't accept it
> 
> ...


You are getting 5 declines before being kicked to the back of the airport line. I thought it was like 3. If so that is good to know.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

All drivers need to do what they think is right for them and their market. There will always be a big unknown with every trip you don't take. I'm not saying take every trip, I'm saying every trip you don't take is an unknown. The only trips I prescreen are Lyft long pick-up trips. I accept them and call the PAX, I posted about this before, I always in a nonchalant way find out where they are going. I also always let them know traffic is heavy and the time estimate may not be correct. This gives me options. I can right out cancel for to far away. Or if it is a great trip I just do it. If it ia an okay-good trip I leave the Uber app on and often catch a ride in between making the long pick-up a non issue.

Had one last night. Lyft PAX was 12 miles away in the direction I was going. They were only going a few miles making it an okay trip taking out the long pick-up distance. I did get an Uber request that was just off the main road that I thought it may be an issue. I accepted it and went and picked them up. As they were getting in the car I started trip to see they were going a mile away from my Lyft Pick-up. Sweet. Moments later the Lyft Pax cancelled. Oh well, the Uber trip was more profitable so I did not care.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> So a rider gets in my car the other day and during small talk, he mentions that a previous driver had asked him about his destination upon arrival and BEFORE starting the trip. The driver was obviously pleased with the 30 mile trip that the pax had revealed to him.
> Any further comments and/or insight please.


Sometimes I check the destination before the pax gets in the car. If I don't like the destination then I'll cancel.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> I think you open yourself up to potential fraudulent "for hire" violations and possible civil rights allegations.
> 
> Pax can call police, tell them you are using the Uber app to hunt for victims
> Pax can claim racism
> ...


Did I claim to engage in this practice? No, I didn't. Not bothersome at all. Very profitable in fact. Good luck to you!


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> I should have been more specific (and have edited my post accordingly) The driver asked for the destination BEFORE starting the trip! Genious to a certain extent. However if a short trip, what response to give to avoid/cancel it?


So you're getting the pax into your car, ask them where they are going before starting the trip, and then if you don't like it tell them to get out? How is this cherry picking? Bad image for the rider.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

oldfart said:


> A variation on this
> 
> I start early and hope for airport rides. If I get a call close to home I take it, If it's a short ride, no problem I get over with and wait again but if it's a long pick up I just don't accept it
> 
> ...


Excellent strategies!



Ssgcraig said:


> So you're getting the pax into your car, ask them where they are going before starting the trip, and then if you don't like it tell them to get out? How is this cherry picking? Bad image for the rider.


Perhaps. Haven't tried it, myself....yet!!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> You are getting 5 declines before being kicked to the back of the airport line. I thought it was like 3. If so that is good to know.


No not 5 declines, 
1 lift + 3 Uber = 4 I have to take the 5th


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Let us know how that works, the pax will eventually complain.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

oldfart said:


> A variation on this
> 
> I start early and hope for airport rides. If I get a call close to home I take it, If it's a short ride, no problem I get over with and wait again but if it's a long pick up I just don't accept it
> 
> ...


How do you know it will be a long ride, though? If I knew how long a ride would be before accepting or declining, it would make my unprofitable random rides a thing of the past


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

The_Solo said:


> I feel it funny this guy feels like he stumbled upon some great secret of how to be a crooked driver. It's of a few ways of being a bad driver with worries of getting deactivated for doing things against the app. While your at it might as well keep doors locked and crack the passanger window just a touch and ask name and destination. Make sure you run over some toes when you peel out on the pax you don't want.
> 
> But hey you've already drove there so you might as well not cancel either. Just drive around the block wait the time and get him hit with a cancel fee too. That should go wonderful for you as well.
> 
> Damn. Fooled people. It's crappy drivers doing crappy things that cause some of the issues we all have to deal with.


That's been my argument. We're working in a service industry, and some people have no concept of what customer service is.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

AlteredBeast said:


> How do you know it will be a long ride, though? If I knew how long a ride would be before accepting or declining, it would make my unprofitable random rides a thing of the past


He waits for a "long ride 45+ min" notification.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

AlteredBeast said:


> How do you know it will be a long ride, though? If I knew how long a ride would be before accepting or declining, it would make my unprofitable random rides a thing of the past


The only way I know is the 45+ long trip notification on the ping for Uber. Depends on where I am if I accept a 45 long trip. Prior to the rate decrease, I loved the long trips.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> The only way I know is the 45+ long trip notification on the ping for Uber. Depends on where I am if I accept a 45 long trip. Prior to the rate decrease, I loved the long trips.


Has Lyft done away with the notification in your market?


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> That's been my argument. We're working in a service industry, and some people have no concept of what customer service is.


It's the same people who don't understand why they have crap for ratings. Yes ratings don't matter but they tell you what pax think of you doing your job. Self pride says it matters to me. 10 years previous retail experience. I can't imagine driving up to a pax and telling him no thanks get out. I don't like your destination. We sit here and call them the paxholes but treat them like crap wondering why they treat us poorly. /sigh


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> Has Lyft done away with the notification in your market?


I don't know, stopped using Lyft. They pissed me off when they followed big brother Uber with the rate cuts.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> So a rider gets in my car the other day and during small talk, he mentions that a previous driver had asked him about his destination upon arrival and BEFORE starting the trip. The driver was obviously pleased with the 30 mile trip that the pax had revealed to him.
> Any further comments and/or insight please.


I been doing that for about a year. If you dont want to goto the airport because it will put you far away from where/when you want to be there. Just start the trip before you pull onto the street see destination. You dont like it just end the trip and drive away. I cant be deadheading back to the city when there's a big surge and consecutive ride bonuses available. I generally get 2 or 3 every weekday morning. I'm doing enough rides the rest of the time to have a few rotten ride cancels.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> He waits for a "long ride 45+ min" notification.





Ssgcraig said:


> The only way I know is the 45+ long trip notification on the ping for Uber. Depends on where I am if I accept a 45 long trip. Prior to the rate decrease, I loved the long trips.


Ahh, now I understand. I have seen 1 45-minute notification across about 2300 rides since I started doing this. Metropolitan Omaha area is all pretty close to the point where you can drive across it in 35 minutes from one extreme to another. Unless someone was needing to go to Lincoln for a Husker game or concert, I might not ever see another one.

Oh, and the 1 notification I did get cancelled less than 1 minute after requesting it, so I didn't even get to find out where she was going.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> I been doing that for about a year. If you dont want to goto the airport because it will put you far away from where/when you want to be there. Just start the trip before you pull onto the street see destination. You dont like it just end the trip and drive away. I cant be deadheading back to the city when there's a big surge and consecutive ride bonuses available. I generally get 2 or 3 every weekday morning. I'm doing enough rides the rest of the time to have a few rotten ride cancels.


Geez... I hope you are filing to not charge these riders when you do this. That is really scummy either way, but really terrible if you are collecting the minimum rate on these people.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

AlteredBeast said:


> Ahh, now I understand. I have seen 1 45-minute notification across about 2300 rides since I started doing this. Metropolitan Omaha area is all pretty close to the point where you can drive across it in 35 minutes from one extreme to another. Unless someone was needing to go to Lincoln for a Husker game or concert, I might not ever see another one.
> 
> Oh, and the 1 notification I did get cancelled less than 1 minute after requesting it, so I didn't even get to find out where she was going.
> 
> ...


No no no LOL you dont move, when you end the trip immediately it's like they never got in at all. No chance for a rating either......


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> I don't know, stopped using Lyft. They pissed me off when they followed big brother Uber with the rate cuts.


Emotional decision. We all make that mistake. Your only shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

short trips also get you to that weekly bonus faster.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> I should have been more specific (and have edited my post accordingly) The driver asked for the destination BEFORE starting the trip! Genious to a certain extent. However if a short trip, what response to give to avoid/cancel it?


------------------------
The driver did what he is suppose to do. Why would it matter if it is a long or short trip? The pax is in the car. If a short trip, will he ask the pax to get out ?? Any driver playing that game needs to stop driving. P.S. -- good looking cat !!


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> Emotional decision. We all make that mistake. Your only shooting yourself in the foot.


No mistake, my choice. I'm part time anyway and I am busy enough with Uber. If am I not, I'll turn Lyft on for only XL/LUX.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Has Lyft done away with the notification in your market?


I'm not sure, I haven't seen it in a while. But I do know whether it's xl or not


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> You are getting 5 declines before being kicked to the back of the airport line. I thought it was like 3. If so that is good to know.


It is 3 declines and they kick you offline.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I been doing that for about a year. If you dont want to goto the airport because it will put you far away from where/when you want to be there. Just start the trip before you pull onto the street see destination. You dont like it just end the trip and drive away. I cant be deadheading back to the city when there's a big surge and consecutive ride bonuses available. I generally get 2 or 3 every weekday morning. I'm doing enough rides the rest of the time to have a few rotten ride cancels.


Only problem with ending a trip as opposed to cancelling is the poor rating to follow along with flags. So not sure thats' the best strategy either?



KK2929 said:


> ------------------------
> The driver did what he is suppose to do. Why would it matter if it is a long or short trip? The pax is in the car. If a short trip, will he ask the pax to get out ?? Any driver playing that game needs to stop driving. P.S. -- good looking cat !!


Thank you. "Muffin" is a rescue and far more intelligent than I am!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> All drivers need to do what they think is right for them and their market. There will always be a big unknown with every trip you don't take. I'm not saying take every trip, I'm saying every trip you don't take is an unknown. The only trips I prescreen are Lyft long pick-up trips. I accept them and call the PAX, I posted about this before, I always in a nonchalant way find out where they are going. I also always let them know traffic is heavy and the time estimate may not be correct. This gives me options. I can right out cancel for to far away. Or if it is a great trip I just do it. If it ia an okay-good trip I leave the Uber app on and often catch a ride in between making the long pick-up a non issue.
> 
> Had one last night. Lyft PAX was 12 miles away in the direction I was going. They were only going a few miles making it an okay trip taking out the long pick-up distance. I did get an Uber request that was just off the main road that I thought it may be an issue. I accepted it and went and picked them up. As they were getting in the car I started trip to see they were going a mile away from my Lyft Pick-up. Sweet. Moments later the Lyft Pax cancelled. Oh well, the Uber trip was more profitable so I did not care.


I love it when I can get one trip while headed to the other. On a busy night if I'm going to a PU that's far away (like heading back downtown) I'll set the df on the otehr service and see if I can get a ride to the PU. Only works once in a while but it's gold when it does.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> So a rider gets in my car the other day and during small talk, he mentions that a previous driver had asked him about his destination upon arrival and BEFORE starting the trip. The driver was obviously pleased with the 30 mile trip that the pax had revealed to him.
> Any further comments and/or insight please.


It's not new. It happens worldwide. Why else do you think uber/lyft stopped showing destinations? Some of these pax wouldn't get rides.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Only problem with ending a trip as opposed to cancelling is the poor rating to follow along with flags. So not sure thats' the best strategy either?
> 
> You start trip if you dont like it just slide and end it right away. They dont get a chance to rate you as it never happened. If you do like the trip sometimes you need to say sorry I just wanted to get the nav ready to go while I was waiting. You just have to do enough rides that there aren't too many start end ones...m it works good


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> With all due respect, your numbers answer your own question.


In downtown Milwaukee, as in today, I did several rides less than a mile! Any many less than 2miles. This is in the downtown, MCW, Marquette University areas.
I worked about 10 hrs today, grossed just over $200, 15 was tip money on the app- no cash tips given.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

The Texan said:


> In downtown Milwaukee, as in today, I did several rides less than a mile! Any many less than 2miles. This is in the downtown, MCW, Marquette University areas.
> I worked about 10 hrs today, grossed just over $200, 15 was tip money on the app- no cash tips given.


So roughly $20 p/hour. Respectable numbers for a bunch of short trips.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> So roughly $20 p/hour. Respectable numbers for a bunch of short trips.


Oh, For Real! one of my rides to a neighborhood- like 5 miles away.
I get a ping during that ride and accept it- I know we all do this when it happens. I'm Uber and it keeps you in that area.

For Real!- the next ride was 4 houses away of the one I just let off!! Now THAT was cool!



RideshareUSA said:


> So roughly $20 p/hour. Respectable numbers for a bunch of short trips.


And btw- it's been REALLY cold here in the Brew city lately too!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> I don't know, stopped using Lyft. They pissed me off when they followed big brother Uber with the rate cuts.


Theyve always followed big brother Uber from the beginning i guess it just takes some drivers a while to catch on.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Absolutely incredible!! I'm going to try this!!
> 
> .


sar·casm*Dictionary result for sarcasm*
/ˈsärˌkazəm/
_noun_
noun: *sarcasm*; plural noun: *sarcasms*

the use of irony to mock or convey contempt.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

The_Solo said:


> Damn. Fooled people. It's crappy drivers doing crappy things that cause some of the issues we all have to deal with.


No, it's the 1979 taxi rates we're paid that causes the issues we have to deal with.



Diamondraider said:


> I recommend you do the job as a mature adult or find something you find less bothersome


Get off your high horse.

There's nothing "mature" or "adult" about entering into an unprofitable business deal.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

2Cents said:


> View attachment 302561


You also miss 100% of the long trips available while driving to, and during your $3.00 short run. But hey, just because a slow week for me is around $1200, what do I know?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> This method will get you deactivated..why choose to bring it up?


Exactly correct. And do this multiple times and get just a couple complains for the same reason: deactivation.

I'm, both, a driver and rider. Always down rate w/no tip when this happens. Would definitely write in a complaint in certain circumstances.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

I ask paxen this question every time to make sure Uber's idea of where we're going matches with the pax's idea of where we're going... because there's a difference often enough that asking makes sense. Nobody's ever complained. I recently switched to starting the ride first and then confirming the destination because of more riders capable of little more than grunting.

The only place I refuse to go is a certain nightclub with a reputation of the bouncers disrupting traffic and harassing rideshare drivers. I won't stop in that block and instead drop off a block away. I'll cancel or refuse pickups there. Last week someone lied about his pickup location and then said he was really at that club when I arrived at the bogus pickup point, which would cause a no-show cancel anyhow.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Theyve always followed big brother Uber from the beginning i guess it just takes some drivers a while to catch on.


Didn't start Lyft until Sep 18, so I caught on right after they cut my rates.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> Last night I did about 4 rides of less than 2 miles. Don't care. They were close (less than 2 miles to drive to) and getting $3.70 for a 3 mile ride buys 1 gallon of gas giving me 25 more miles to drive. So in 20 minutes I made $12+
> 
> Did I lose money?? You tell me. I did decline a few 5+ mile away pings to limit my short rider losses. But all in all I ended an 8 hour day with $130+
> 
> ...


Yeah, you got three short trips within 30 minutes. The problem here is that I have to wait an hour or sometimes two for a ping. So if it is a short trip I just made $3 an hour. It's a completely different situation.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> So a rider gets in my car the other day and during small talk, he mentions that a previous driver had asked him about his destination upon arrival and BEFORE starting the trip. The driver was obviously pleased with the 30 mile trip that the pax had revealed to him.
> Any further comments and/or insight please.


I never ask destinations. Instead I have developed my own strategy which can predict the trip nature quite well.

Medical school in late afternoon - medical/nursing students going home less than 3 miles 
University hospital - No thanks. All those trips I took end up in Pearland/Sugarland (15+ dead miles guaranteed). 
Cancer centre - Patients and their family going for a meal several miles away.
Marriott/Intercontinental/Hilton medical centre - 50/50 Either a <1 mile trip to nearby bars or... airport ?
Neighbourhood near the zoo / Midtown condos - Avoid at all costs. 90% airport trips
Galleria and uptown - stadium events

The list can go on but the general idea is to identify a pattern in your market.

Here is my "no list".

Signs with luggage ($0.6/mile and 3hrs+ waiting at the lot.. no way)
DT. The trips from downtown are highly unpredictable. Ranging from parking garage 2 blocks away to somewhere of nowhere
45min+ notification (same idea as 1)
No events (a lower surge at the cloud's edge is way better than sitting in the @@@@ traffic only to get $3.75)
No bars


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

dohdoh said:


> So you try & get a driver fired for legally getting the details of his contract & refusing to provide free labor?
> 
> Good thing after last & 4th pay cut I 1 star all riders with no cash tip regardless of destination to be first to lodge a complaint.
> 
> ...


It's called following the rules. Will continue doing it this way. In fact, you've reinforced my strategy.

Use Uber as a driver and rider on a regular basis. As a pax, have found over 90% follow rules and don't have an attitude like yours. And guess what? Every on of them receives 5☆ and a generous tip in the app.

Keep it up. You will not be driving for Uber much longer.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

dohdoh said:


> So you try & get a driver fired for legally getting the details of his contract & refusing to provide free labor?
> 
> Good thing after last & 4th pay cut I 1 star all riders with no cash tip regardless of destination to be first to lodge a complaint.
> 
> ...


I concur!



MiamiKid said:


> Exactly correct. And do this multiple times and get just a couple complains for the same reason: deactivation.
> 
> I'm, both, a driver and rider. Always down rate w/no tip when this happens. Would definitely write in a complaint in certain circumstances.


See, you are out to lunch. Any driver with half a brain implements such a strategy on a limited basis. Any tactic that is overused is doom to fail. P/T driver - F/T troll. Nice try kid!



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I never ask destinations. Instead I have developed my own strategy which can predict the trip nature quite well.
> 
> Medical school in late afternoon - medical/nursing students going home less than 3 miles
> University hospital - No thanks. All those trips I took end up in Pearland/Sugarland (15+ dead miles guaranteed).
> ...


Yup, a wise driver is in tune with his area!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

dohdoh said:


> following rules? you do know illegal terms in contracts arent binding & youre working for a "company" that doesn't follow the rules
> 
> priceless
> 
> ...


You, my friend, took the words right 'outta my mouth. I salute you!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I never ask destinations. Instead I have developed my own strategy which can predict the trip nature quite well.
> 
> Medical school in late afternoon - medical/nursing students going home less than 3 miles
> University hospital - No thanks. All those trips I took end up in Pearland/Sugarland (15+ dead miles guaranteed).
> ...


Lol how do you make any money? Sounds like you just turn down every request..most of the rides you turn down are the ones im looking for.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

dohdoh said:


> following rules? you do know illegal terms in contracts arent binding & youre working for a "company" that doesn't follow the rules
> 
> priceless
> 
> ...


Congrats! You've just motivated me to ALWAYS turn in drivers who ask for destination, in advance, then cancel.



PlayLoud said:


> Short rides are absolutely fine if you don't have to travel far to get to the pax. Once you're already at the pax, just do the ride. The ride will be over in just a few minutes. If I were a rider, and the driver cherry picked (and canceled) me in such a way, I'd would refuse to get out of the car, and make him call the police (at least if I wasn't in a hurry). I'd make it so the driver lost more time than if he just gave me my ride.


Love it!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Congrats! You've just motivated me to ALWAYS turn in drivers who ask for destination, in advance, then cancel.
> 
> 
> Love it!


Won't do a damn thing because......ummm its a cancel....DUHHHHH!!!!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Won't do a damn thing because......ummm its a cancel....DUHHHHH!!!!


Little attitude? Guess what? I'll get another driver and you'll receive a write up!

Receive a few of these and you're outta here!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Little attitude? Guess what? I'll get another driver and you'll receive a write up!
> 
> Receive a few of these and you're outta here!


Ohhh please don't...pleeeaassseee!!!!
Sorry your earnings are that of minimum wage.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Ohhh please don't...pleeeaassseee!!!!
> Sorry your earnings are that of minimum wage.


Don't think so. Uber's just a hobby for me. Am a President Trump one percenter!!

Sounds like you're one of "those people"!


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> That's been my argument. We're working in a service industry, and some people have no concept of what customer service is.


Your talking about Ubers board of directors.

I got sick of getting sucked into the city at rush hour.I call and tell them I can
take them anywhere but the city.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

dohdoh said:


> 4.7s ignored
> 
> they tip 10% of the time, i dont share oxygen or my ride with human pieces of garbage
> 
> ...


You should and will be deactivated! You're horrible!


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Back in the old days you had a dispatcher that looked out for you. Now you're on your own.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Seamus said:


> More effective if you introduce fear into the situation. Instead, just start banging your head into the steering wheel a few times. Then start punching yourself in the head and scream OH NO THE MEDS ARE WEARING OFF! They will run out of your car, no worries.


Will pay you, generously, if you send a video of you doing this on an Uber trip!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Don't think so. Uber's just a hobby for me. Am a President Trump one percenter!!
> 
> Sounds like you're one of "those people"!


Yes, its true. I make way more money than you!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Yes, its true. I make way more money than you!


Nope


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

dohdoh said:


> no i wont because of the 13th amendment of the Constitution
> 
> i can verify my costs are $4 per ride minimum, i can verify minimum fares pay $4
> 
> ...


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm not entirely sure what is your point here. We all know Uber doesn't pay a lot, and it is what it is. Some people have the luxury of waiting for the unicorn ride and screening out 80% of the pings. This apparently applies to you, and more power to you, and go grind that all day. Many others do not have that luxury, and they take what comes up. Folks might be willing to work for $10/hr for reasons that are known only to them, and if it works for them, then everyone else should just keep on truckin. Doing so does not make those people "childish" or dumb idiots, as you repeatedly imply.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

oldfart said:


> A variation on this
> 
> I start early and hope for airport rides. If I get a call close to home I take it, If it's a short ride, no problem I get over with and wait again but if it's a long pick up I just don't accept it
> 
> ...


5 years, 2k rides, 4.99 rating driver here. I do this as well. Occasionally, I'll get a a warning email from Uber about airport cancellations. FYI, you get 2x cancellations before it boots you to the end of the queue. Reminder that the Destination Filter gives a driver priority over other nearby drivers. It can be a good way to filter long rides during traffic hours. I'll often set it from one end of town to the other.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Uber is 100% legal. RICO, 13th Amendment???


The_Solo said:


> I feel it funny this guy feels like he stumbled upon some great secret of how to be a crooked driver. It's of a few ways of being a bad driver with worries of getting deactivated for doing things against the app. While your at it might as well keep doors locked and crack the passanger window just a touch and ask name and destination. Make sure you run over some toes when you peel out on the pax you don't want.
> 
> But hey you've already drove there so you might as well not cancel either. Just drive around the block wait the time and get him hit with a cancel fee too. That should go wonderful for you as well.
> 
> Damn. Fooled people. It's crappy drivers doing crappy things that cause some of the issues we all have to deal with.


Very well stated.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

So it's ok to force me to take a job that brings me 30 miles from my area during rush hour with an hour ride back for 16 bucks?


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

jlong105 said:


> I always confirm the destination with the passenger upon arrival. Not sure how this is cherry picking.


Me, too. Added security. Sometimes names sound similar, and you may have the wrong passenger in your car. Also those trying to steal rides will agree with you if you slip and ask them if they are ____ instead of what is their name.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Well aware of the call method. This method is slightly more covert, though to Uber.


How do you figure it is more covert.

FFS they Can See You Drove To The Pickup.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Nope





Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> How do you figure it is more covert.
> 
> FFS they Can See You Drove To The Pickup.


True, however the reason(s) for cancelling can be better manufactured as opposed to a phone call then cancel, which Uber heavily frowns upon and would lead to deactivation far more easily even if rarely used ....so I hear?


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I use the excuse I have a doctor's appointment later.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

dohdoh said:


> $10 an hour after costs is legal & fair
> 
> $3-7 an hour after costs is illegal & coerced unpaid labor & the superscabs who take these rides WILL fail by design, they are children who dont respect themselves so riders & uber dont respect them, they dont want a schedule, to wear a paper hat, pass a drug test, say welcome to Walmart or do you want fries with that, or have no other options so uber lyft piss all over them & exploit them just like they piss all over the ADULTS who died for minimum wage, labor laws, & human rights so labor wouldn't get exploited like that.
> 
> ...


Amen. Absolute truth!



RideshareUSA said:


> Amen. Absolute truth!


Any driver who does not believe that in the eyes of Uber and Lyft, you are ABSOLUTE TRASH, is a complete fool.
If you are not out there to hustle and be savvy whether you are full-time or part-time, then you get what you deserve, because corporate is hustling you. Believe it!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

dohdoh said:


> $10 an hour after costs is legal & fair


Dude, you realize you can, and I often do, do multiple $3 trips per hour, sometimes up to 4 or 5. Added to that is tips I'll often generate. And put few miles on my car. Even then, get a deduction for those miles. It often adds up to greater than $20 per hour.

Not that I disagree with much of what you wrote, but damn dude, your generalization, and equating this to slavery is just way over the top.

Do whatever makes you happy, but at the same time, realize others have a different view.


----------



## Yomann (Sep 23, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> Seems like not a very smart method to me. If you call you can decide before wasting time and gas and wear and tear on your vehicle. It makes no sense to drive all the way out to the customer only to decide that you don't want the trip. The smart thing to do would be to decide before committing resources.


Because pax don't like to be called, while they are busy getting ready to step outside to meet the driver, and not keep him waiting.
I take all short rides, but don't want long rides during commute hours.
So my strategy is rather than ask the pax where they are going, I just ask: 
"You are not going very far, are you ?" 
Most of the times it's a short ride, but if it's along one I excuse myself with a made up reason: 
"Sorry; I have to be home in an hour for whatever reason"
Rarely have an infuriated pax.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

PlayLoud said:


> Short rides are absolutely fine if you don't have to travel far to get to the pax. Once you're already at the pax, just do the ride. The ride will be over in just a few minutes. If I were a rider, and the driver cherry picked (and canceled) me in such a way, I'd would refuse to get out of the car, and make him call the police (at least if I wasn't in a hurry). I'd make it so the driver lost more time than if he just gave me my ride.


If you tried that in some markets, the driver may physically assault you and remove you from the vehicle themselves, as the police will probably be responding to your 911 call as your laying in the gutter, seen it happen with the police across the street, they did nothing. Best to be polite, and as a driver just cancel and drive away, and a rider, suck it up, and order another ride.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Amen. Absolute truth!
> 
> 
> Any driver who does not believe that in the eyes of Uber and Lyft, you are ABSOLUTE TRASH, is a complete fool.
> If you are not out there to hustle and be savvy whether you are full-time or part-time, then you get what you deserve, because corporate is hustling you. Believe it!


Suggest you find another line of work.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Yomann said:


> Because pax don't like to be called, while they are busy getting ready to step outside to meet the driver, and not keep him waiting.
> I take all short rides, but don't want long rides during commute hours.
> So my strategy is rather than ask the pax where they are going, I just ask:
> "You are not going very far, are you ?"
> ...


Nice leading question tactic, indeed!



MiamiKid said:


> Suggest you find another line of work.


Oh thank you so, so much!!!


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

kcdrvr15 said:


> If you tried that in some markets, the driver may physically assault you and remove you from the vehicle themselves, as the police will probably be responding to your 911 call as your laying in the gutter, seen it happen with the police across the street, they did nothing. Best to be polite, and as a driver just cancel and drive away, and a rider, suck it up, and order another ride.


This is Texas. It would be unwise to assault me. I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

CJfrom619 said:


> It is 3 declines and they kick you offline.


It must be different in your market. In the LAX black Uber queue we only get one shot.


----------



## andiescandies (Nov 6, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Sometimes I check the destination before the pax gets in the car. If I don't like the destination then I'll cancel.


When you don't like it, like it's a restaurant you had a bad experience at ? or are you just another tool ?


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> So a rider gets in my car the other day and during small talk, he mentions that a previous driver had asked him about his destination upon arrival and BEFORE starting the trip. The driver was obviously pleased with the 30 mile trip that the pax had revealed to him.
> Any further comments and/or insight please.


Uber does not deactivate based on call snooping or outbound call/cancel, I am living proof of that.

What Uber does is weight the amount of cancellations you have at the airport, period.

Doing what he is doing will get you face to face confrontation with a pax if he's already pissed, then a report which will set off flags on your account.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

andiescandies said:


> When you don't like it, like it's a restaurant you had a bad experience at ?


When it's yo momma's house and I've only just showered.


----------



## andiescandies (Nov 6, 2018)

You're kinda dumb BECAUSE you really never know where ANY ride is going


25rides7daysaweek said:


> I been doing that for about a year. If you dont want to goto the airport because it will put you far away from where/when you want to be there. Just start the trip before you pull onto the street see destination. You dont like it just end the trip and drive away. I cant be deadheading back to the city when there's a big surge and consecutive ride bonuses available. I generally get 2 or 3 every weekday morning. I'm doing enough rides the rest of the time to have a few rotten ride cancels.





The Gift of Fish said:


> When it's yo momma's house and I've only just showered.


Oh, I see


The Gift of Fish said:


> When it's yo momma's house and I've only just showered.


And here I was thinking you might not be able to answer that question SO precisely


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

dohdoh said:


> $10 an hour after costs is legal & fair
> 
> $3-7 an hour after costs is illegal & coerced unpaid labor & the superscabs who take these rides WILL fail by design, they are children who dont respect themselves so riders & uber dont respect them, they dont want a schedule, to wear a paper hat, pass a drug test, say welcome to Walmart or do you want fries with that, or have no other options so uber lyft piss all over them & exploit them just like they piss all over the ADULTS who died for minimum wage, labor laws, & human rights so labor wouldn't get exploited like that.
> 
> ...


OK Studmuffin,
3 times in one hour, I dropped off a rider/s, and got pinged at that restaurant or club for the next ride. If a ride is $3-5 dollars, and you're doing 8-10 of them an hour, this is still somehow illegal on Ubers part? 
This afternoon, I took a ride/ping not far from my drop-off ride. That ride took me 15miles north of town. I use the filter, and got an XL from the north back to town (read short/multiple rides area)- they were going to the Bucks game.

I'm glad your system works for you.

I think you wrote you don't take rides under 40 miles? Sit around a lot?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

andiescandies said:


> And here I was thinking you might not be able to answer that question SO precisely


You live and learn, boyo.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

dohdoh said:


> on average you can do 2-3 an hour thats not guaranteed and that's not 24/7
> 
> you can also give a $4 ride and wait hours because theres no cap on hiring so 8 Uber lyfts every block
> 
> ...


All that and you could have simply said, this gig ain't for me.

You can do basic math?

No doubt, but it's clear you've never taken a basic civics class nor run you're own business.

If this is slavery, then you are enslaving yourself. Got that? It's an insult to those that ACTUALLY were slaves.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Uber is 100% legal. RICO, 13th Amendment???


Uber got going by doing things quasi-legally or outright illegally. Why do you think they're squeaky-clean now?



BigRedDriver said:


> All that and you could have simply said, this gig ain't for me.
> 
> You can do basic math?
> 
> ...


Reread the parts of your textbook that cover peonage and wage-slavery. And there is no "were". Chattel slavery still exists.


----------



## justfacts (Feb 3, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> This method will get you deactivated..why choose to bring it up?


R u working for Uber , why try to scare by bringing up deactivation?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> All that and you could have simply said, this gig ain't for me.
> 
> You can do basic math?
> 
> ...





justfacts said:


> R u working for Uber , why try to scare by bringing up deactivation?


Support Uber's side on this. Period.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Support Uber's side on this. Period.


Just like a good little troll, right?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Just like a good little troll, right?


lol everyone who you don't agree with is a troll..... laughable!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Just like a good little troll, right?


Just very supportive and appreciative for the phenomenal business opportunity with Uber.

Those who feel as you do should resign.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

dohdoh said:


> that sir is coerced(blank contract) unpaid labor(slavery) which is illegal point blank period


Is there some reason why you don't feel you can quit doing this work?

If you don't like the pay, you can quit.

I'd report you too.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Little attitude? Guess what? I'll get another driver and you'll receive a write up!
> 
> Receive a few of these and you're outta here!


Thanks! You've given me an idea for a great new strategy. After driving last night and having an awesome evening, decided to take Uber, as pax this AM, a block up from my upscale apartment.

The entitled liberal driver called asking for destination. Told him airport with large tip. Boy was he upset upon arrival. I made him take the drive; then, rewarded him with a one ☆, write up and, of course, no tip.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Thanks! You've given me an idea for a great new strategy. After driving last night and having an awesome evening, decided to take Uber, as pax this AM, a block up from my upscale apartment.
> 
> The entitled liberal driver called asking for destination. Told him airport with large tip. Boy was he upset upon arrival. I made him take the drive; then, rewarded him with a one ☆, write up and, of course, no tip.


Keep annoying drivers like that and you'll soon find yourself blocked by most drivers in your area. A pax who was riding along with the account holder whined about this effect to me last week.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Just very supportive and appreciative for the phenomenal business opportunity with Uber.
> 
> Those who feel as you do should resign.


Lemme guess, your anti-tipping as well?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Fargle said:


> Keep annoying drivers like that and you'll soon find yourself blocked by most drivers in your area. A pax who was riding along with the account holder whined about this effect to me last week.


I find this a bit unbelievable. Most drivers don't know most other drivers. And with many new drivers entering every market each and every day, I really doubt it would have much effect.



Christinebitg said:


> Is there some reason why you don't feel you can quit doing this work?
> 
> If you don't like the pay, you can quit.
> 
> I'd report you too.


As has been stated time and time again.

This gig (and it is a gig) ain't for everyone.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> I find this a bit unbelievable. Most drivers don't know most other drivers. And with many new drivers entering every market each and every day, I really doubt it would have much effect.


The idea is that the passenger will be low rated and thus making it harder to get a ride. I am not sure in practice how true this is as most ants don't seem to even pay attention to ratings or really anything for that matter the ping pops up and they take it.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> I find this a bit unbelievable. Most drivers don't know most other drivers. And with many new drivers entering every market each and every day, I really doubt it would have much effect.


Collaboration is not necessary. I just meant that MiamiKid will run out of drivers to annoy; just as the whiner I mentioned did.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Fargle said:


> Collaboration is not necessary. I just meant that MiamiKid will run out of drivers to annoy; just as the whiner I mentioned did.


The rider YOU picked up?

Got it.

I always get a kick out of folks who break the rules getting upset when others break rules.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Fargle said:


> Collaboration is not necessary. I just meant that MiamiKid will run out of drivers to annoy; just as the whiner I mentioned did.


No way! Because 90% of drivers don't break the rules. And every one of those drivers receive five ☆s and a generous tip on my end.



RideshareUSA said:


> Lemme guess, your anti-tipping as well?


Nope five ☆ and tip every driver. Except drivers like you whom I try to get fired.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

I have found that it all balances out. Go ahead and take that 1.5 mile trip. Karma will hook you up or it has for me, anyway.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Little attitude? Guess what? I'll get another driver and you'll receive a write up!
> 
> Receive a few of these and you're outta here!


A write up.... You must be kidding


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Dan2miletripguy said:


> I have found that it all balances out. Go ahead and take that 1.5 mile trip. Karma will hook you up or it has for me, anyway.


And for the skeptics and naysayers regarding short trips, go back and calculate $/miles, hour. At least for X drivers, dollars per mile are way better on short trips. $/time also, fairly, decent.

So assuming it's busy, and the rides don't involve multiple stops, the money I make per mile is excellent on days with back to back short trips. In fact, my favorite strategy.



Juggalo9er said:


> A write up.... You must be kidding


Nope, dead serious.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> And for the skeptics and naysayers regarding short trips, go back and calculate $/miles, hour. At least for X drivers, dollars per mile are way better on short trips. $/time also, fairly, decent.
> 
> So assuming it's busy, and the rides don't involve multiple stops, the money I make per mile is excellent on days with back to back short trips. In fact, my favorite strategy.
> 
> ...


And what do you think a write up will do


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> And what do you think a write up will do


Either it will train the driver to obey the guidelines or, for multiple offenses, get him/her deactivated.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Either it will train the driver to obey the guidelines or, for multiple offenses, get him/her deactivated.


Sounds like someone, not saying you.... Doesn't understand what a contractor is versus an employee


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Sounds like someone, not saying you.... Doesn't understand what a contractor is versus an employee


Less liability to the company to deactivate an IC than to fire an employee?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Less liability to the company to deactivate an IC than to fire an employee?


Yes which defeats the purpose of a write up


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> The rider YOU picked up?
> 
> Got it.
> 
> I always get a kick out of folks who break the rules getting upset when others break rules.


Not quite. A guest of the account holder whined that he couldn't get any Uber driver to pick him up again.



MiamiKid said:


> No way! Because 90% of drivers don't break the rules. And every one of those drivers receive five ☆s and a generous tip on my end.


You seem to think that rule-breaking is a necessary condition for wanting to block a rider.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Fargle said:


> Not quite. A guest of the account holder whined that he couldn't get any Uber driver to pick him up again.
> 
> 
> You seem to think that rule-breaking is a necessary condition for wanting to block a rider.


No earthly idea where you're coming from? I'm not the one breaking any rules as a rider or driver. Simply, expecting others to obey TOS Guidelines. Pretty simple.

As a rider, when they don't, they're going to receive a down rating, zero tip and possible write up. It's the way business works by the way. System works great for me. Hats off to Uber!

Also, have been using Uber as, both, a driver and rider since 2015. When taking Uber as a pax, the driver shows up in 2 - 4 min. Pax rating: 4.91. Becoming blocked won't happen.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

PlayLoud said:


> Short rides are absolutely fine if you don't have to travel far to get to the pax. Once you're already at the pax, just do the ride. The ride will be over in just a few minutes. If I were a rider, and the driver cherry picked (and canceled) me in such a way, I'd would refuse to get out of the car, and make him call the police (at least if I wasn't in a hurry). I'd make it so the driver lost more time than if he just gave me my ride.


And if you pulled that in my car in NJ, I'd press charges and make you pay a $1000 fine plus attorney fees, restitution for my time that was wasted, and get or add to your very own criminal record.


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

I don't know if the same rules apply to uber drivers...

http://gothamist.com/2014/02/07/cab_driver_brooklyn.php


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> No earthly idea where you're coming from? I'm not the one breaking any rules as a rider or driver. Simply, expecting others to obey TOS Guidelines. Pretty simple.
> 
> As a rider, when they don't, they're going to receive a down rating, zero tip and possible write up. It's the way business works by the way. System works great for me. Hats off to Uber!
> 
> Also, have been using Uber as, both, a driver and rider since 2015. When taking Uber as a pax, the driver shows up in 2 - 4 min. Pax rating: 4.91. Becoming blocked won't happen.


The rules include being courteous. So, yes, you are breaking the rules when you act like a jerk.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Fargle said:


> The rules include being courteous. So, yes, you are breaking the rules when you act like a jerk.


What is your education level? Happen to be very courteous. Pax rating: 4.91. Even nice to the one who don't obey rules.

However, in accordance with Uber guidelines, give them the deserved one ☆, zero tip and write up.

Don't care about your rules. You're probably an uneducated, entitled libertard. Care only about Uber.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

It's pretty simple, do what you think works best for you in your market.

When I first started I accepted every trip and did every ride for the most part. Later on I tried being more selective in what trips i selected, like not doing pick-up more than 3 miles away. Guess what, in my market that means if you are lucky 1-2 trips a night. On busy nights I tried not accepting 45+ trips. Guess what in the 2-3 hours that 45+ trip would have taken me I can't make what I get paid for that trip doing regular pick-ups. Yes 45+ trips are great and many of them are the result of the short trip I did just before getting the long trip. The short trip put me closer to the 45+ pick-up. One Sunday, a good day for 45+ trips I decided I would only take 45+ trips. That day I turned down 16 ride requests in 6 hours without ever getting a 45+ Yes I would most likely make more in one 45+ trip than I would in all 16 of those other requests but now I made nothing. Now I pretty much select all requests and only call to non-nonchalantly screen the long Lyft Pick-ups.

Now when I am in the Miami market all of those tactics change, well because different markets require different tactics and you need to learn what works best for you in each market.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

As a contractor; I have terms I service!


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> With all due respecct, your numbers answer your own question.


Exactly.....seems to have forgotten that little thing called depreciation which is connected to wear and tear on the car that the car goes through on short trips, moreso than long ones in general. I see posts like this and really convinced that Uber will do well with an endless number of drivers making calculations that are rudimentary at best. Come back to the board when your car repair bills start coming in and oh they will (not a minor thing to overlook when calculating the losses you earn through driving for these companies). After reading your and other posts this evening I may actually invest in the two IPOs even though I had sworn neither company is sustainable in the long run but this board is starting to convince me otherwise.



RideshareUSA said:


> I should have been more specific (and have edited my post accordingly) The driver asked for the destination BEFORE starting the trip! Genious to a certain extent. However if a short trip, what response to give to avoid/cancel it?


I ALWAYS ask before starting the trip as over two years I have learned that people steal rides in every which way. They get into my car and they need to know the name on the account and the destination. It is only then that I start the trip and look at the destination address to make sure it is the one just stated.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

nouberipo said:


> Exactly.....seems to have forgotten that little thing called depreciation which is connected to wear and tear on the car that the car goes through on short trips, moreso than long ones in general. I see posts like this and really convinced that Uber will do well with an endless number of drivers making calculations that are rudimentary at best. Come back to the board when your car repair bills start coming in and oh they will (not a minor thing to overlook when calculating the losses you earn through driving for these companies). After reading your and other posts this evening I may actually invest in the two IPOs even though I had sworn neither company is sustainable in the long run but this board is starting to convince me otherwise.
> 
> 
> I ALWAYS ask before starting the trip as over two years I have learned that people steal rides in every which way. They get into my car and they need to know the name on the account and the destination. It is only then that I start the trip and look at the destination address to make sure it is the one just stated.


Problem is, asking for destination prior to starting trip is against the rules. Would be great if we could all follow TOS guidelines.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Problem is, asking for destination prior to starting trip is against the rules. Would be great if we could all follow TOS guidelines.


Oh yeah, the T.O.S. guidelines...riiigghhtt.
Terms of Slavery, that is!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Oh yeah, the T.O.S. guidelines...riiigghhtt.
> Terms of Slavery, that is!


See "you people" can't get off this slavery thing. Education level?


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Every driver should have a pair of binoculars to scope out potential riders


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> See "you people" can't get off this slavery thing. Education level?


Ok, I'm guessing you live at home. No rent or groceries to pay for, right?


----------



## Night owl 2 (Nov 22, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> So a rider gets in my car the other day and during small talk, he mentions that a previous driver had asked him about his destination upon arrival and BEFORE starting the trip. The driver was obviously pleased with the 30 mile trip that the pax had revealed to him.
> Any further comments and/or insight please.


Sometimes the driver might have a genuine reason to ask in advance the destination of the trip. If I receive a trip close to the end of my shift before filtering I might be tempted to ask the rider how long and which direction they are going to in advance explaining to them that it's end of my shift. As long as you make the rider feel that you are not discriminating against them, they will not complain unless they are one hell of a loser with no courtesy. The thing is we are independent contractors and we have other commitments to plan along the rideshare. It's all about how you make them understand


----------

